# Good info and bad info: How do you know where the virus is?



## kburra (Mar 6, 2020)

*Good info and bad info: How do you know where the virus is?*

Because global diseases are of international public concern, folks across the internet have put together resources to help educate and inform people about this dangerous pathogen. And one particularly useful resource is this digital map of ALL countries.

*Map Here*


----------



## evad (Mar 6, 2020)

Bradford and Leeds near me,


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2020)

@kburra  Thanks for the link..


----------

